# PPG DBU mixing instructions



## knuckleheaded1 (Jan 10, 2006)

What is the mix for DBU? Its 1:1 right?

1 part DBU to 1 part DRR


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yup


----------



## knuckleheaded1 (Jan 10, 2006)

Cool. Just wanted to make sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## paintkandy (Jul 2, 2006)

DBU IS MIXED 1 PART DBU TO 1 1/2 DRR YOU GONNA HAVE TO GET YOU A TECH SHEET, BECAUSE EVERYONE DOSENT KNOW WHAT THEIR TALKIN ABOUT ON HERE


----------



## paintkandy (Jul 2, 2006)

DBC IS MIXED 1 PART DBC TO 1 PART DT REDUCER


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

screw that reactive reducer just use regular i have and it works for me


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah it is 1 to 1 1/2. dbu is thicker than dbc


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

Its 1:1.5 with the reactive reducer..
If you dont have the reactive reducer, you can use regular reducer with an added 5% of your clear activator in it.. It will work fine this way..

The reactive reducer has activator in it is all..


----------



## knuckleheaded1 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the help. The PPG site didn't have the spec sheets available. The mix wasn't on the can.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 28 2007, 04:16 PM~9101777
> *screw that reactive reducer just use regular i have and it works for me
> *


It will work fine, but it will probably wrinkle if you ever need to touch it up. 16:1 of your clear hardener in your base works too.


----------

